# New bodies done !



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

* Guys ,
i was asked to post a pic or 2 of the newest bodies done so here ya go. Willies slant , Ferrari Maranello 550 , and a Bugatti Veyron. Thanks for looking .

Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*BTW i will get a pic of the others when my batteries get charged up again.

Bear:wave:*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look great! Love the Willys. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

WHOA! Nice Bugatti Veyron's! Those came out awesome! What chassis do they fit? And the Willy's slant looks great too! Some nice bodies for sure!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Bear!!! I likes that Willys best, but that's just me!!! RM


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

PD2 said:


> WHOA! Nice Bugatti Veyron's! Those came out awesome! What chassis do they fit? And the Willy's slant looks great too! Some nice bodies for sure!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


*Thanks for the kind words guys ! All bodies are made to fit TJETS as that's typically all i do . I have had a few requests for some alternate chassis stuff like AFX that i'll mull over . No decision is forth coming on any of those as i still have other tjets in line.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I love the large rear window so that you can see the powerplant. Some custom gears would look sweet on that one. Great work. David


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*New ( OLD ) body done !*

*Ok this one is not new but since i pulled out and cleaned up the old mold .... i decided to cast up a couple of TJET Ferrari 250 GTO's as well !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice. GTO's are always good!! Willy's is cool!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hot dang, BS!

You have been a busy guy! They all look fantastic!

Can you post pics of them mounted on a chassis?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Dennis, :thumbsup:
Are you bringing the slant willys to the TKO race? { hint, hint.} :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

The Willys and GTOs are my kinda car! They all look great. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I am a cast-a-way...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oooooh shiney!... dat Willys makes my sticker peck out...

...nice work Dennis!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok Guys just a quickie mount up to show how the basic fit is on a chassis. No glass installed yet but if someone whats i will do some up and post when able . I'm just so busy with prep for my road tip this next weekend time is tough. Enjoy ! Ummm and yes Mr Trotter i will have some bodies along in the side car !

Bear :wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*More pics added :wave:!*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The willys are going to look good with the fenders hacked off to be modifieds


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sox,

Nice stuff. If you pop some stuff for the Mega-G I will get my cheque book out. Please use normal fonts and colors though


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Sox,
> 
> Nice stuff. If you pop some stuff for the Mega-G I will get my cheque book out. Please use normal fonts and colors though


 
Please spell checkbook correctly for the Americans, thanks.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I will stick with the _English _spelling thank you.

You guys can mangle the language up to a point (good example color) but eventually you go too far


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I'll stick with the fun that colours that are supplied ( safety off ) provide thanks ! As Popeye said... i yam what i yam ! :jest:

Just havin fung Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> The willys are going to look good with the fenders hacked off to be modifieds


*Hacked up ? LOL ... well ya i guess that would work too for mod fans but you'll have to do them up nice. Perhaps some cool Dash side pipes ? Or some heat treated plastic nerf bars ? Options are available i suppose.

Bear :wave:*


----------

